# Trout, Trout, Trout



## captjefffuscia (Mar 8, 2005)

I went on a scout trip today with Capt. Brandon Carter of Reel Shot Guide Service and Susan Gros of Reel Louisiana Adventures. We left Venice Marina around 8:30 and headed downriver check out the trout. As soon as we shut the big motor off we started catching trout. The action was fast and furious and after about 3 drifts we had a limit of 75 specks icing down in the fishbox. Most of our fish were caught using Oldbayside plastics under a cork. I be fishing charters for the next few days and hopefully the bite and the weather will hold up for us. Don't miss out on this fantastic trout action. It looks like its going to be a great spring!!! Capt. Jeff Fuscia/Delta Dawn Guide Service 504-382-5488,


----------



## Aggieangler (May 28, 2004)

Wow....nice mess of fish. With a limit like 25 a day, I am surprised there are any left east of the sabine river!


----------



## Cap10 (Mar 3, 2005)

Actually LA has their trout fishery goals set just right, and I hope Texas eventually figures out what they are doing right.


----------



## ELF62 (Dec 24, 2004)

Aggieangler said:


> Wow....nice mess of fish. With a limit like 25 a day, I am surprised there are any left east of the sabine river!


Be happy for the man...why do people always try and make someone feel bad for keeping what they catch!


----------



## Farmer Jim (May 21, 2004)

Has it dawned on anybody beside me that, despite people criticizing them for years, Louisiana obviously has a healthy and thriving fishery? What they do might not be what would be best for Texas, but criticizing Louisiana's trout management is kind of like saying the Patriots don't know anything about football. What they do might not work for the Lakers, but, then again, it sure makes for a heck of a football team. 

I've about decided that a certain segment (not all) of the Texas fishing population are a bunch of stuck-up, know-it-all jerks who believe their value system is superior to everyone else's about everything from C&R, to posing fish for photos, to keeping legal limits, to using live bait, to gosh knows what else. Heck, I'll bet they think their way of folding toilet paper to wipe their rear is better than other folks.

Sorry for the rant, but this is a fishing board. If it bothers you for people to legally catch fish, stack them up and take a picture, then go find a Bambi or a Nemo board.


----------



## bg (May 21, 2004)

Farmer Jim said:


> I've about decided that a certain segment (not all) of the Texas fishing population are a bunch of stuck-up, know-it-all jerks who believe their value system is superior to everyone else's about everything from C&R, to posing fish for photos, to keeping legal limits, to using live bait, to gosh knows what else. Heck, I'll bet they think their way of folding toilet paper to wipe their rear is better than other folks.


Can I get an AMEN! ?


----------



## MR. L (Jun 11, 2004)

Well Said Farmer Jim


----------



## Melon (Jun 1, 2004)

Nemo board. My nephew would love that. ROFLOL


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

Farmer Jim said:


> ...stack them up and take a picture...


that part bothers me, Jim. Actually, posting those pics on the internet bothers me, not taking the pictures. There's more to our sport than that. You know it, I know it, we all know it. Public posts are more than pictures in a personal scrapbook. 
We should all be careful what we post, especially pictures, that mean one thing to us who fish and quite another to those that don't. We are giving the other side of things ammunition to use against us. I have the greatest of respect for those wishing to keep full limits, but remind everyone, the world is watching. That's why it's the called the www.


----------



## Farmer Jim (May 21, 2004)

Mont,
I am using a little poetic license to make a point here. It's not the issue of photographs that bothers me. It's the holier than thou attitude exhibited by some of these posts that is getting under my skin. Civil, intelligent discussion of whether it is wise to put up posts with pics of a pile of dead fish are one thing. It is quite another to make cracks like " I'm surprised there are any left east of the Sabine" or "reminds me of hunters in the 40's and 50's sitting on piles of ducks they slaughtered because it was legal." etc, etc, ad nauseum. That type of post is starting to show up on any thread with a picture of a good catch of fish.


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

Jim, what I would like to see is well thought out posts and well thought out pictures posted of a days fishing. I am not interested in seeing the dead fish that a group from Ohio took home while being guided by some LA guide. To the paying sponsors here that respect my desire, I offer my thanks. It bothers me that non paying "professionals" are now using my site to promote something I don't agree with. Now, someone going by 79 ag has just congratulated each and every post I would rather not see here, times four.

Here's a prime example



> I dont know about you guys but I would like to batter and fry that tumor. It looks pretty juicy to me and I bet it has a fish taste to it also.


here's another one

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=17352

he's stocking his freezer to the brim, but likes fresh fish. It simply doesn't add up.


----------



## FishEyes (Jan 7, 2005)

I was rather curious as to your thoughts on guides posting commercials Mont. It is unlikely that they will receive any business from this forums members. And......I couldn't agree with you more about well thought out posts. If these guys were able to make lucid, cogent comments it may be acceptable. But with comments like "MAUL DRAGGIN those trout just like ol louisiana boys!" and "OUr limit was done in les than 30 minutes" it is glaringly obvious that they do nothing to contribute to this forum only detract from it. I believe that you have made you position clear to the guides in question. I doubt that they will take the time to read ANYTHING posted here. With that said, I would like suggest pulling out the BAN STICK!!!!!


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

I think there are thoughtful guides that post informative reports and chose thier pictures carefully. It's fairly obvious who those folks are if you have been around here for a week or more. They will offer something about water colors, temps, lure selection, ect, in a way that helps guys like me catch a fish now and again.

The other side of the coin is what I call the dead fish picture guide that lines up a bunch of fish and snaps a pic. Nothing about how or where, nothing that in my opinion contributes to the sport, and plenty of fodder for those that would love to see fishing banned. The aren't selling the fishing experience but the fish themselves. They might as well book their trips by the pound instead of by the day.

In the last few years, I have seen guides go from dead fish picture posting to the more thoughtful way of doing things, IE, they changed their spots. In that, I find hope that more will follow. EJ and others have been leading the charge in this area, and GCC's picture guidelines are the same ones I advocate and believe in. From GCC's guidelines *"no stringer shots, fish on nails or dumped on the table photos".*

It's not wrong to take a limit home to the table, it's not wrong to snap a pic of a nice catch, but it is wrong to think that I would allow a sponsor here that posts dead fish pics or support a non sponsor that does. Two of the dead fish captains are posting from the same internet connection and I sure the yoyo that chimed in behind them is someone they know vs a casual visitor here.

Another type of report is just the average guy that happens into a mess of fish. I have been there and done that, and once every couple of years, manage to really be in the right place at the right time. He posts up with a nice stringer and folks confuse him with the professional that does this day in and day out. If a non pro comes here with a nice stringer shot, all proud of it, I don't have any problem with it. He had a great day and probably will be eating fish for a good while. I also think it's wrong to criticise him for having a good day.

The only sticker that's on my new yak says "just keep 5". I think that kind of thinking will help keep our sport viable for a long time.


----------



## StanC (Aug 7, 2004)

i fished Grand Ilse back in the early 80"s and the limit then was 25 per person. i have never caught so many trout in all my life as i did that weekend three of us fishin caught 60 fish on the sunday morning before i flew back home and had to catch a plane in New Orleans at noon and i dont think i hurt the population back then either they are doing something rite


----------



## Farmer Jim (May 21, 2004)

Mont, I think we're on the same page. I agree that trying to use your boards for free advertising under the guise of fishing reports is pretty sleezy. As I said before, my issue on this thread really has nothing to do with the pictures. It is the attitude of SOME of the folks who criticize people who take fish legally. It's unfortunate that it was a guide's post that finally got me annoyed enough to respond because your points are totally valid and my choice of when to say this has detracted from what I was trying to communicate. This issue started with, and is really much more concerned with "average guy who had a good day" type posts than with the threads I chose to use. My Bad.


----------



## Aggieangler (May 28, 2004)

I really feel the same way Mont does about it. It wasn't my intention to **** anyone off with my comment. Just an observation. These guides probably have 3 freezers full of fish each at home. Why bother to kill 75 more fish?

Believe me, we had 19 trout in our cooler last weekend in Rockport after a real good afternoon for 2 regular joes. I can tell you that if we had that kind of afternoon more than twice a year, there would only be a few in our box. Every one we take home gets eaten.

The way I see it, I am as entitled to my opinion on the matter as you are, Farmer. I was simply stating it. If that makes me a snob, then I guess we all qualify.

The guys who posted about catching a ton and it not affecting anything, seem very shortsighted to me. If you simply read some literature from 40-50 years ago concerning the amount and size of fish on the average trip, and then compare it to today's average outing, you will see that filling an icechest with trout every time they went fishing for 20 years, has had an impact on our fisheries. I am not saying that has been the major cause for the decline. I think there are lots of contributing factors. One problem I see, is that about half of the folks out there fishing are oblivious to the problem. 

I have no problem with an average fisherman catching and keeping his fish. I am not a snob, but I also don't turn a blind eye to the fact that fisheries management depends on all of us. I would like to still be able to fish and catch something when my 1 year old gets to be 20 or 30.

You are also entitled to your opinion. I am not looking to offend you for stating yours. I just think that without knowing me, calling me a snob for a one line post, is a little off the mark.


----------



## capt. david (Dec 29, 2004)

what nobody failed to mention is that the pics were from a day of scouting. why keep all those fish when you are scouting. don't get it. maybe they need business. if they were running a paid trip there job is to put the customers on fish. would i post the pics of full limits, not anymore.


----------



## Farmer Jim (May 21, 2004)

Aggieangler said:


> _The way I see it, I am as entitled to my opinion on the matter as you are, Farmer. I was simply stating it. If that makes me a snob, then I guess we all qualify._


Aggie, of course you are entitled to an opinion. And so are the others who have been jumping on posts about people keeping limits, or people keeping sow trout or bull reds. The problem is not the opinion, it is how it is expressed. It is the condescending attitude portrayed by a statement like, " I'm surprised there are any left east of the Sabine". The same opinion can be expressed with a statement like, " Twenty five seems like a very liberal limit. I personally wonder if Louisiana's fishery can sustain itself with that kind of pressure." Same message, very different attitude conveyed. You say you agree with Mont. Well, read how he worded his posts. They are excellent examples of how to express disagreement with the dead fish posts without taking a holier than thou attitude.

I do not intend to offend you and I am sorry that I came on a little strong in my original post. I shouldn't have done that and I realize that I was guilty of doing exactly what I was complaining about. I should have taken my own advice about expressing an opinion without being offensive. For that, I apologize. Not just to you but to anyone else that I may have offended. However, I still stand by the message I was trying to convey, which is that whenever someone puts up a post about keeping limits or keeping trophy fish, others will make comments intended to belittle that person and that these demeaning cracks convey far more about those making them than they do about the person who originally made the post.


----------



## Solid Action (May 21, 2004)

I agree with Jim and Mont. Mont, is that why Chris Martin stopped posting pics daily of 30 trout laid out on the sidewalk? 

Just keep five.


----------



## white cap (Jun 11, 2004)

Monty is Right ON!

Ask Florida fishermen about the "other side"!

Every day it seems more of Florida's fishing areas are closed or severely restricted!

I will say it again for all to hear..........the "other side" will not let up until fishing/boating/hunting is banned! Check out the Indian River (Kennedy Space Center) area and a huge are of the Florida keys)! NO POWER BOATS and/or FISHING

Then what next..........?????

JMO

White Cap


----------



## CaseyS (Nov 24, 2004)

*Scout Trip*

When you scout, you catch a few and move on, not fill the ice chest. Why would a guide need to keep fish when he is scouting? Feed the Tsunami victims?

But most guides will say,"Man you should have been here yesterday, we slaughtered em" to get you pumped up and you have the pictures to support it.


----------



## Transport22 (Dec 2, 2004)

_Partial quote from Mont: "I think there are thoughtful guides that post informative reports and chose thier pictures carefully. It's fairly obvious who those folks are if you have been around here for a week or more. They will offer something about water colors, temps, lure selection, ect, in a way that helps guys like me catch a fish now and again.

The other side of the coin is what I call the dead fish picture guide that lines up a bunch of fish and snaps a pic. Nothing about how or where, nothing that in my opinion contributes to the sport, and plenty of fodder for those that would love to see fishing banned. The aren't selling the fishing experience but the fish themselves. They might as well book their trips by the pound instead of by the day."_

Mont - I agree with your thougths completely. INFORMATIVE post further our sport. I am average joe fisherman and get excited when I even locate the fish and catch a few. Guides would get more effective publicity if they follow your guidelines. On the otherhand, I also believe in free speech like this forum supports.

The trick is how to use this site to EDUCATE everyone, incluiding a few of the guides. Is it possible that you can establish some guidelines and enforce them by monitoring and blocking certain posts? You may not catch them on the front end, but could block upon discovery.

Just an idea that I think 2coolfishing members would agree with.

Thanks for you hard work and contributions.


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

I try to gently pull folks the way I think things should be done around here. Pushing rarely has the desired results. Even still, I have been called every name in the book over this thread from spineless to completely right. The PM's, emails, and attempted posts have been unbelievable. 

What I have been trying to do, is raise the bar just a tad for those that are sponsors here over the last year. That has worked well, and while I still turn down far more sponsors than I take, things have been working well enough to keep the server fed. Along those same lines, if I am to continue to attract the kind of sponsors I wish to attract and keep my standards, I can't allow some other professional guide(s) to come in and do what I won't allow my chosen sponsors to do. It's simply not right for that to happen. 

In a completely different category are my end users and folks that fish and like to post pics of their catch. These are folks taking their own boats out and catching dinner. If they wish to post pics of stringers or their fish, I don't have an issue with that at all. 

When I go by any business that's first opening in the morning, I can tell you a LOT about that business by what I see parked in the parking lot. If I see a bunch of dirty cars, missing hubcaps, all beat up, that tells me something. If I go by one that has Hawgs parked out front, clean trucks, new vehicles, that's tells another story. 

The same is true with 2cool. I won't allow "meat haulers" to sponsor here. But, if one of us gets into some nice fish individually, well, post away. What I don't want to see is bashing of either group, but simple honest persuasion. The guy that started this thread would have gotten his butt kicked over what he said about me in my earlier days in a post no one ever saw, but me. Now, I am just going to point out that he hasn't been banned, and let that reflect on both of us. 

It's hard to get a reflection off of mud.


----------



## ELF62 (Dec 24, 2004)

Mont...you are right. When I first read this thread all I really did was look at the pictures and skimmed the text. I never even considered that this was a guide. I ASSumed that the poster was a customer of the guide. Everone here can tell you what happens when you assume anything. After I skimmed the post the next thing I see is a crack about bag limits and the fish population east of Sabine. Working off my earlier ASSumption it kind of riled me that a person would take a crack at someone for paying a guide and then being expected to release the fish they caught. Hopefully I have learned not to be so fast to jump to conclusions. I was wrong and I admit it. Keep up the good work!!


----------



## gater (May 25, 2004)

*Mont please clarify*

Maybe I missed something in your last post, are saying if you are a paid sponsor its ok to post full stringers of fish or if you are a recreational fishermen and have a good day and you and your buddies catch 3 limits of Trout and Reds you can post them as well. You said you agreed with EJ's piont of not posting stringers or dead fish on the table but then you say its ok. The way I read into your last post though is that if they where paying sponsors there would not be an issue at all. A stringer full of fish is a stringer full of fish no matter who caught it. They may be here, but for the ones who post pictures, there should be guidelines wether your a guide or not. I do agree with the fact that I think these guys in question are only using the photos to promote their bussiness on your web site and if it where me I would have deleted it right away. I appologize if I am looking at this the wrong way. Gater


----------



## Fishin-Inc (May 27, 2004)

*Jad*

Just another day on the internet.

Let's just fly the big spam flag here with
no regards for other peoples time or contributions.

My observation is every sponsor on this board. (to my knowledge)
I have heard at a local SCA or CCA meeting.
Giving tips and local knowledge of fishing and boating.
Talking techniques and seasonal patterns.

Shall we start a list: Capt. Aubrey Black, Capt. Mike McBride, 
Capt. Trisha. & Capt Chris Martin 
Someone else can finish anyone I missed.

Respect is earned. Inc.


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

None of my paid sponsors posts stringer pics or piles of dead fish pics or anything of the like.

It's like when I first started this site, I wanted it kept G-rated. Everyone told me it would never work, but it did. This is the same concept. 

If a user here wants to post stringers, that's their call. 

I would encourage all posters to use a little thought in what pics they put up.

I am going to close this thread out with this post. If anyone has any further questions, feel free to PM me or call me on the phone.


----------

